# 01314 - Engine Control Module 79-00 - Please Check Fault Code



## Subverter (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 2001 audi tt fwd All upgrades are in signature. I had a lateral acceleration sensor that was faulty show up on my last vag com. I replaced the sensor and the light ( triangle w/ circle ) will not turn off on the instrument cluster. I reset and zeroed the sensor and the light is still on. I ran a new diagnostic and now I have a weird code I haven't seen b4 under address 03 abs as followed
01314 - Engine Control Module*
* * * * * * 79-00 - Please Check Fault Code

The copy of the reading is below, any suggestions?

I also need to add that when I tried to run the scan I received a k1 ground short error so I pulled the radio and corrected the problem funny thing is that this after market radio had never given me a problem until now I think it might be the new update done through Ross tech.

Tuesday,22,May,2012,11:40:32:49347
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77
*
VIN: TRUTX28N
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine * * * *Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
* *Part No: 8N0 906 018 L
* *Component: 1.8L R4/5VT * * G * 0003 *
* *Coding: 07500
* *Shop #: WSC 01236 *
* *VCID: 3A75C0DE2644B89
* *TRUT * * AUZ5Z0A2142034

1 Fault Found:
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)*
* * * * * * P0102 - 35-00 - Signal too Low
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes * * * *Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20-E.lbl
* *Part No: 8N0 907 379 D
* *Component: ESP * * 20 * *CAN *V006 **
* *Coding: 23049
* *Shop #: WSC 01236 *
* *VCID: 3D7FCBC2376A8F1

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module*
* * * * * * 79-00 - Please Check Fault Codes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC * * * *Labels: 8N0-820-043.lbl
* *Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
* *Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 *
* *Coding: 00140
* *Shop #: WSC 01236 *
* *VCID: 28510A96C8E83A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags * * * *Labels: 8N8-909-601.lbl
* *Part No: 8N8 909 601*
* *Component: Airbag Front+Seite 2008 *
* *Coding: 10103
* *Shop #: WSC 05141 *
* *VCID: F7F399EAD5D6E51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments * * * *Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
* *Part No: 8N1 920 930 J
* *Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D53 *
* *Coding: 02244
* *Shop #: WSC 09417 *
* *VCID: 3871DAD61848AA9
* *TRUTX28N * * AUZ5Z0A2142034

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks * * * *Labels: 8Nx-962-267.lbl
* *Part No: 8N7 962 267 A
* *Component: Central Lock/Alarm *D05 *
* *Coding: 15900
* *Shop #: WSC 01236 *
* *VCID: 3E7DCCCE3A6C949

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range * * * *Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
* *Part No: 4B0 907 357*
* *Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER *D004 *
* *Coding: 00009
* *Shop #: WSC 01236 *
* *VCID: E5CFC3A27F7A671

1 Fault Found:
00776 - Level Control System Sensor; Left Front (G78)*
* * * * * * 31-00 - Open or Short to Ground

End * ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Repair the engine fault code, then clear it..


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Subverter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks ... Ordered new Maf today...


----------

